# Hi Point C9



## Tgodwin6890 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sup Sup, first post on here. Just purchased a Hi Point 9mm compact a few days ago, waiting for it to come into my dealer.

Heard alot about this gun, jamming and stuff but all in all i believe its just the magazines. easy fixed.

but im posting this thread for suggestions on ammo. I have heard you should use FMJ in the Hi points and nothing cheap. any suggestions on target practice ammo? don't wanna spend $50 for some target practice ammo lol.

any suggestions would be helpful

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

wally world WWB works for me.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

WWB will be just fine.....JJ


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I use melted spoons.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Tgodwin6890 said:


> .... don't wanna spend $50 for some target practice ammo lol.....


$50? isnt that like 41% of the suggested retail price of the pistol?


----------



## ZachRabbit (Jan 21, 2012)

Tgodwin6890 said:


> Sup Sup, first post on here. Just purchased a Hi Point 9mm compact a few days ago, waiting for it to come into my dealer.
> 
> Heard alot about this gun, jamming and stuff but all in all i believe its just the magazines. easy fixed.
> 
> ...


from what i hear from my co-worker.... Hi-Point C9's are basically the "garbage disposal" of pistols....they'll pretty much shoot anything you wanna shoot through it. my suggestion isn't to get the cheapest thing you spot first off though, because there is a break in period on guns, but i wouldn't go buy Gold Dot's either. lol.

check this video out, by nutnfancy on YouTube. this guy seems to know his stuff, and a Hi-Point C9 is one of his "I Wish I Could Hate It" guns.
Hi-Point Pistols: "I Wish I Could Hate This" by Nutnfancy - YouTube

you didn't make a bad choice in pistol as some might tell you, but i wouldn't use it for a CCW, and i'm a new shooter.... i handled it and it was HEAVVVVYYYY. for no reason. lol.


----------



## Tgodwin6890 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks for all the input. and yes i watched quite a few videos on youtube about the gun. but this gun is actually for my wife to take her CWP class with, myself i prefer my Ruger P97 .45 

and yes the retail value on the gun is around $130-150 depending on the seller. Cheap yes, but still useful if needed.

After she takes her CWP class, we will probably just take it to the range and blow a few hundred rounds through it and just use it mainly for that purpose. 

Thanks again,
Tony


----------

